# Ford Boss V plow ?



## kcsnowplow (Dec 29, 2009)

Could you fit a Boss V-XT 9'2" v plow on a 2005 Ford F250. I wonder how low it would 
sit when the blade is raised. I know i could get Timbrens would this in fact be the best thing to do does, anyone have pics of their F250 with Boss V plow.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

It can be done there is a guy around here that has one on a 4 door F-250 it is a 05-07 body style, It seems to hold it up well can't say if he did anything to the truck though


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

No problem and no squat either.Don't need Timbrens.


----------



## kcsnowplow (Dec 29, 2009)

Does it matter if it's a 5.4


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

if it sits low with the plow raised, and then sits level with the plow on the ground, wouldn't that mean you are getting the maximum weight of the plow's scraping edge to the pavement? Who cares how it looks if it plows and scrapes and makes the lot look like $$$$$$$$$$$$$. My Trooper sits low with MT raised, but when I put it down, it scrapes as good as my 29, because the weight is on the blade (down pressure helps too).


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

kcsnowplow;990167 said:


> Does it matter if it's a 5.4


Nope. I have the 5.4 in mine with the Boss 8.2 more then enough power for plowing.


----------



## EXTREMEV (Feb 2, 2010)

u will have no problem. Im running a 9.5 extreme v on a 08 f 250 with the 6.4l with no squat or timbrens. If it was a chevy then you would need some help.


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

My 08 did not come with the plow package. It dropped 2" and had 1" clearance with the plow raised. I had to change the front springs from 4800# to 6000#. At the same time I added a 1" spacer under the spring. I have 3-4" clearance when the plow is raised. You really do not want much less than 3" with a 9'2" plow. I also added 350 blocks in the rear to convert my 250 to a 350


----------



## EXTREMEV (Feb 2, 2010)

rjfetz1;990386 said:


> My 08 did not come with the plow package. It dropped 2" and had 1" clearance with the plow raised. I had to change the front springs from 4800# to 6000#. At the same time I added a 1" spacer under the spring. I have 3-4" clearance when the plow is raised. You really do not want much less than 3" with a 9'2" plow. I also added 350 blocks in the rear to convert my 250 to a 350


Ya the 6000# springs came with my plow package. Truck sits nice and level with no plow.


----------



## fordboy (Nov 24, 2005)

mine currently has a curtis v on it( ran a 8.2 boss last year) which is heavier than the boss. I have the leveling kit and ride rite air bags inside the front coils. Mine hardly moves with the plow on it and raised. rides good when unhooke(for a 1ton anyways) you should be fine with the 9.2 on a 250 in my opinion.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

5.4 is better because the motor doesnt weigh as much as other motors..


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

Timbrens almost touching springs. 1/2 in drop when plow is raised. Handles fine.


----------



## fordboy (Nov 24, 2005)

keep in mind though your 01 with the leafsprings will handle better then the coils in my opinion. My 01 barely squated either but the 06 went down pretty good until I put the bags inside the coil, and for 70bucks it was well worth it.


----------



## wilfred (Jul 6, 2009)

One of my older fords a 1997 f-250 power stroke, I went to a spring shop and had an xtra leaf added, this made the truck level and it squatted less with the plow raised. It cost about two hundred to do it, money well spent.


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

fordboy;991846 said:


> keep in mind though your 01 with the leafsprings will handle better then the coils in my opinion.


You make a good point. Maybe I had too many beers in me ( or not enough! ).


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

i have a 04 f-250 4x4 crewcab with a 5.4 and a 8'2'' boss V the truck has more than enough power the only problem is the truck is long as hell . my forman that drives it does a great job with it i always put it on bigger lots with nice straight runs. i just had to get the 4x4 module for the transfer case nob and ford couldnt find me the part and last week before we got a 28'' storm i finally found one at a junk yard and threw it in the truck and got it programed so far so good the truck worked all weekend and tonight were gettin another 14''-20'' so $$$$$$


----------

